# Natalia Fedner knitwear



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

http://nataliafednerdesign.com/Empress2014.html

not exactly the knitted garments I would wear, how about you?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I would not wear them but they are certainly better than some things I have seen, lol.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I think they forgot a couple of layers in there somewhere.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous and I want the body to go with them also!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG!!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

My body wouldn't do them justice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wearing clothes like that has too risks,arrest and frostbite. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

dwernars said:


> http://nataliafednerdesign.com/Empress2014.html
> 
> not exactly the knitted garments I would wear, how about you?


Uhhh Nooooo.. Her underwear are visible.. Besides the fact I probably outweigh her by 80 pounds..


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

illusionsbydonna said:


> Uhhh Nooooo.. Her underwear are visible.. Besides the fact I probably outweigh her by 80 pounds..


I just scrolled down.. I doubt I'd get out the door with my husband wearing that sheer number..

:shock:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

for the underfed, poor souls.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

cakes said:


> for the underfed, poor souls.


Ahh hahahahahahaha.Love your sense of humour.
:XD:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Ahh hahahahahahaha.Love your sense of humour.
> :XD:


it is the truth..............who would want to look like that???????????


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Definitely risqué!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Too much me, too little string....my hubby agrees with cakes and so do I....poor underfed souls...a man could get hurt impaling himself on those bones!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful pieces for a 20-year old stick.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

ME.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Her designs sure solve the problem of "do I have to frog this and fix my mistake"? Her knitting looks like it is MADE UP of mistakes! No frogging needed... The entire fabric is a hot mess of mistakes!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Not sure any sane person would wear these. Of course I could be wrong!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

What is attractive about your butt crack showing? Whether you are a plumber or an anorexic bimbo. Who buys this, where do they wear it?


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Just give me a body like that and I would have the dress on in a flash.
Just looked at the other garments...well I would wear the first one...and at home maybe some of the others too.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Lillyhooch....you must not have kids. : )


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely for the underfed...of which I am certainly not! I would look like a badly formed sausage roll in something that squeezy.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Whoa. Interesting pieces. Keep the body tho - it hurts to look at her with all those bones showing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!


dwernars said:


> http://nataliafednerdesign.com/Empress2014.html
> 
> not exactly the knitted garments I would wear, how about you?


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Defiantly for a night in


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I totally get it! She's a famine victim and they've covered her in mosquito netting!


----------



## pineblossom (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay girls, here's the challenge. I think we all should knit one of these outfits and take a picture of ourselves and send it in - no airbrushing or touchup allowed. I'm sure like me everyone on this site has a body like hers. Wouldn't that be a hoot, but one problem we might all get kicked off KP, lol.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Hey Lillyhooch....you must not have kids. : )


But I do have a husband who would appreciate having such a look about the house.

My sister has such a body - very fit, very strong, just gorgeous - definitely not anorexic. And she has 2 teenagers.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i like all the ones except those one show her nipples!!
now if i was only much younger and a LOT much skinnier.
Blessings


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I love high fashion and editorial pieces, but these leave me cold. I don't see any spirit or even humor, just sadness. Maybe that's what she's going for.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i think most of these are made for the fashion run-way or for the Oscar red carpet!
again i like most of them!
Blessings


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

That's knitting?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

yet another quick thought..i think most of us are used to knitting shawls, cowles, sweaters, even beautiful lace knit shawls, that we miss the beauty of the work! it must be very difficult! (wish i could think of all these things to put into one post.....thanks for your patience!
Blessings


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The wedding dress is glorious but the rest not so much.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> yet another quick thought..i think most of us are used to knitting shawls, cowles, sweaters, even beautiful lace knit shawls, that we miss the beauty of the work! it must be very difficult! (wish i could think of all these things to put into one post.....thanks for your patience!
> Blessings


I think you and I are on the same page Amberdragon. I really like these pieces! High fashion isn't meant to be worn every day, it's supposed to make a statement.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I would have dared it 40 years ago!!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe this site should be forwarded to Miley, Lady GaGa, or even timeless Cher. Perhaps Robin Thicke could use it in his next video. Thanks for posting this, I wouldn't have found it on my own.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

dwernars said:


> http://nataliafednerdesign.com/Empress2014.html
> 
> not exactly the knitted garments I would wear, how about you?


Look at that, no bra, shame on her.Lol


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Yikes!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Look at that, no bra, shame on her.Lol


I don't wear a bra, but I didn't wear anything like this!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Thirty five years ago that would have been right up my alley. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

That is what I was thinking they are skeletons. The look really sick.


cakes said:


> for the underfed, poor souls.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess all I have to say is ...
Isn't this the 21st century???????
The "Twiggy" syndrome went out/banned many years ago.

The "designer"/Ad Agency/Modeling Company is certainly devaluing that young lady as well as full blown abuse -- IMHO.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, so many comments about model being "Twiggy" syndrome, underfed, skeletal and so on. Perhaps it is all comparative and I certainly have a 'middle aged' shape now, but not when I was young. Doesn't stop my admiration for the slender bodies. As I posted before, my sister, who is now 53 yo, is as slender as the model, and with that is very fit, strong and healthy. She trains with a swimming team, does 40-50km bike rides regularly, practices yoga, and eats like a horse. Her 2 daughters have inherited her slender shape. One daughter is a model (very slender) but is also a title holder for high jump in Australia. She eats like a horse too. They are all tall and I feel like a dumpy midget when I visit them. But boy, do I enjoy their healthy beauty.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I must say, she has beautiful natural boobs.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Well fancy that. Apart from being too old to model, I am wayyy too thin either.heres's hoping the medics will help me to grow into the stuff i have undergrown.

Not that you'll catch me in this stuff though :thumbup:


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

pineblossom said:


> Okay girls, here's the challenge. I think we all should knit one of these outfits and take a picture of ourselves and send it in - no airbrushing or touchup allowed. I'm sure like me everyone on this site has a body like hers. Wouldn't that be a hoot, but one problem we might all get kicked off KP, lol.


Maybe we could publish it as a calendar and make scads of money to buy lots of YARN


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i like many of these pieces, and would wear them, layered at times, not at others.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Maybe we could publish it as a calendar and make scads of money to buy lots of YARN


I'll get my sister to model the outfit and pretend it is me!!


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

i don't know, if i looked like those ladies i might!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you seen the movie Calender Girls? A group of women, much like us in age and shape made a nude calender to raise a lot of money they need quickly. It is a very sweet movie and well worth seeing.


----------

